# Pininfarina bluecar electric motor



## anjanhk (May 16, 2012)

Hi All,
Does anybody know what type of motor is used in the Pininfarina Bluecar and who manufactures it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

anjanhk said:


> Hi All,
> Does anybody know what type of motor is used in the Pininfarina Bluecar and who manufactures it? Thanks in advance


It would be highly probable that some manufacturer in france will supply that, given that the parent company Bollore is french. Directly conact Bollore


----------

